
Leslie Lamport: How to Write a Proof [1993] - _delirium
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/lamport/pubs/lamport-how-to-write.pdf
======
_delirium
Note that the paper's title is somewhat misleading: it's not a newbie's guide
to how mathematicians write proofs, but a proposal for a new method of writing
proofs that he thinks mathematicians and computer scientists should use. An
interesting proposal, though.

